# 1.8 8v head with a 2.0 bottom



## Amenoveedubus (Oct 28, 2003)

my friends gti is running a 2.0 aba with a 1.8 head. I was suprised how much power it actually had. Anybody runing this setup? What numbers can you expect? When i raced him, it seemed like he had some real nice low end torque. I still beat him every time, xept that one time where i burned my rubber on the street


----------



## vwR1337 (Jan 23, 2003)

*Re: 1.8 8v head with a 2.0 bottom (Amenoveedubus)*

thats what im running. Everyone that has been in my car says they are suprized how quick it is. Of course that all went to **** when i had to swap out the 16v tranny with the 8v







Interested on the hp figures though


----------



## Amenoveedubus (Oct 28, 2003)

*Re: 1.8 8v head with a 2.0 bottom (vwR1337)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vwR1337* »_thats what im running. Everyone that has been in my car says they are suprized how quick it is. Of course that all went to **** when i had to swap out the 16v tranny with the 8v







Interested on the hp figures though

bump for both of us


----------



## autobahn 69 (Aug 11, 2003)

*Re: 1.8 8v head with a 2.0 bottom (vwR1337)*

I am just putting in an solid lifter head w/ ABA bottom end, hybrid motor. I will be running an Aug tranny, and I will be running CIS-e. I used to have a digi head on a 3A block, with a 4k. That thing ripped. I wont forget the look on the ford probe and r-i-cer civic I passed as THEY were racing each other on the freeway, here in PDX. I just had to get to work, HaHa. I have heard this setup runs in the neighborhood of 150 hp. Dont quote me, though. One guy posted somewhere in this maze with a cam, a little headwork, and an exhaust and dynoed at around 150 at the wheel. THis is quite a good setup for little money. I am hooked. I dont want to learn how turbo's work, I will kill myself, mayve a VR though.









_Modified by autobahn 69 at 8:03 AM 3-10-2004_


_Modified by autobahn 69 at 8:03 AM 3-10-2004_


----------



## veewee4life (Mar 10, 2004)

*Re: 1.8 8v head with a 2.0 bottom (autobahn 69)*

Interesting numbers. The horsepower ratings are actually very close to stock 2L ratings. Can't expect much of a gain by decreasing the size of your valves and going backwards in fuel economy and efficiency. The overall gain in compression could put you near 125hp. Add the cam and some P&P work on a flow bench and 150 should be a very conservitive number. TNT Tuning (no longer) had a "hybrid" set-up in a Rabbit that ran mid-13's on pump gas. It was very impressive.


----------



## kervin (Feb 24, 2001)

*Re: 1.8 8v head with a 2.0 bottom (veewee4life)*


_Quote, originally posted by *veewee4life* »_Interesting numbers. The horsepower ratings are actually very close to stock 2L ratings.
 A stock ABA crossflow has about 115hp-135 lb/ft _at the crank_. That's like 100hp-120 lb/ft on a wheel dyno. Most people that do a hybrid swap (ABA or 3A bottom/ counterflow head) are doing it for a displacement increase and the extra power over a 1.8. 
_Quote, originally posted by *veewee4life* »_Can't expect much of a gain by decreasing the size of your valves and going backwards in fuel economy and efficiency. 
 The head of choice is one from a JH or a big valve hydro head. Those valves are the same size as a crossflow head. My fuel economy stayed the same after the swap. I could get better gas mileage if I didn't put the hammer down all the time.







I feel like I could use a long ratio transmission now, but it wouldn't be as much fun as my 4k!


----------



## Amenoveedubus (Oct 28, 2003)

*Re: 1.8 8v head with a 2.0 bottom (kervin)*

wow 150hp? seems like very cheap hp. Thanks guys http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## vwR1337 (Jan 23, 2003)

*Re: 1.8 8v head with a 2.0 bottom (kervin)*

FYI, I also had some head work done along with a cam. Maybe ill take it to the next dyno gtg, but first i want to rebuild my 16v tranny. God i miss that tranny


----------



## ABA Scirocco (May 30, 2001)

*Re: 1.8 8v head with a 2.0 bottom (Amenoveedubus)*


_Quote »_wow 150hp? seems like very cheap hp. Thanks guys

150hp is NOT a realistic number unless you've also done a lot of other work to the engine as well. Just bolting a JH or other 1.8L head to an ABA bolt will result in about 100-115hp


----------



## Amenoveedubus (Oct 28, 2003)

*Re: 1.8 8v head with a 2.0 bottom (ABA Scirocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ABA Scirocco* »_
150hp is NOT a realistic number unless you've also done a lot of other work to the engine as well. Just bolting a JH or other 1.8L head to an ABA bolt will result in about 100-115hp 

yup i know. I ment with those mods listed above. Still, nice power http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## advanced technologys (Oct 22, 2003)

JUST KEEP YOUR EYE ON THE HEAD COMPRESSION, I RAN THAT SET UP ON A TRICKED OUT GOLF RACE CAR AND IT WAS GREAT AT PULLING BUT THE 1.8 IS MUCH BETTER AT HIGH REVS


----------



## vwR1337 (Jan 23, 2003)

*Re: (advanced technologys)*

stop yelling.


----------



## 92GTI8vAndrew (Feb 19, 2004)

*Re: 1.8 8v head with a 2.0 bottom (Amenoveedubus)*

I've been thinking of doing this swap too. Does anyone know the piston size of an ABA. I think the 1.8 is 81 mm. Also is the stroke longer? The ABA is only going to be .2 liters bigger, thats 200cc. How could such a small increase in size give as much power as people are saying it does.


----------



## ABA Scirocco (May 30, 2001)

*Re: 1.8 8v head with a 2.0 bottom (92GTI8vAndrew)*

The ABA has a bore of 82.5mm and a stroke of 92.8mm. And the increase in hp is about 20 hp over the low compression 1.8 and about 5 or 10hp over the high compression 1.8L, you're only going to get hp #'s in the vicinity of 150 if considerable other work has been done to the engine as well, that same work done to a 1.8L engine work probably put it somewhere in the 135-140 hp range.


----------



## rebel_eye (Mar 29, 2001)

*Re: 1.8 8v head with a 2.0 bottom (92GTI8vAndrew)*

Most people that do this swap also do other mods in the mean time.
I have a ported and decked head going on a aba blow...just need to decide on a cam ..
I think once i get my Mega Squirt running 150hp should be my new neighbourhood


----------



## 4thScirocco (Feb 27, 2001)

*Re: 1.8 8v head with a 2.0 bottom (rebel_eye)*

150whp is not a realistic #. I have an 11:1 ABA with p+p head and all the other bolt on mods. Dyno'd @ 101whp







I think I might need a better exhaust and cam. Even then, I would be happy with 125whp. Plateau'd at 4500rpm but I have 132lbs/ft of torque @ 2700rpm


----------



## A2brb (May 29, 2003)

*Re: 1.8 8v head with a 2.0 bottom (4thScirocco)*

Well...
I'm in the middle of the swap as we speak. Just got to put the engine back in. I will be doing this today...
I have...
Digi2
TT-big Valves, 266 (270) TT-cam
Port and Polish, 3-angle V-job
CSW chip
Dual Downpipe with High Flow Cat and 2.25" Exhaust.
I'm curious about the numbers on my set-up. I hope I hit above 125hp at the wheels. 
What do you guys think...Think I will be above 125hp?????


----------



## herby53-akaherby53 (Dec 24, 2003)

*Re: 1.8 8v head with a 2.0 bottom (A2brb)*

just to throw mine i here. i am in the middle of mine also , and hopefully will have it done by next weekend. i am set up for a dyno day on april 10th and hope for around 145hp , tell me what you think
9a bubble block
8v hydro head p+p
crane 292 came
crame valve springs
header
free flow exhaust
110 octane 
l/w flywheel
l/w crank gear
l/w intermedate gear
weber t/b 
and all the bull that goes with it , ie wires and things


----------



## vwjodi (Mar 19, 2004)

*Re: 1.8 8v head with a 2.0 bottom (herby53-akaherby53)*

Long time viewer first time poster here. I have an 84 Jetta GLI with the 2.0 ABA 1.8 hydro head. This is my list...
2.0 ABA block.
Balanced rotating assembly.
Cylinder head:
1.8 GLI big valve hydro head.
Full Port and Polish.
3 angle valve job.
Intake valve pockets opened up .060.
Exhaust valve pockets opened up .040.
Techtonics 276 degree hydro cam.
Techtonics heavy duty valve springs.
Head shaved .032 to achieve 10.3:1 compression ratio
.
Intake has been welded and ported to accept GTI Throttle 
body. This was done so the sharp bend on the back of the 
intake was straightened for better flow. 

All new Air Shrouded injectors.
K&N Filter in stock Air Box.
Ported Dual outlet exhaust manifold to dual downpipe.
High flow cat with 2 ¼ inch Techtonics exhaust to Flowmaster 
muffler.
Complete Knock Sensor Ignition conversion.
At 10 degrees advanced timing my best was 124.5 hp at the wheels and 114 tqe. I have routed fresh air into the air box and put some miles on the engine so I am curious to see where I am at currently. I ran a mid 15 quarter with the car at 90 mph this summer at waterfest. This was my first time drag racing so my reaction time sucked and my 60 foot times were horrible due to no traction. I strongly feel there is a low 15 in the car. We will see this summer. It would be very hard to achieve 150 wheel hp unless you did crazy compression n race gas or maybe a carb set-up or ITB fuel injection. I am more than happy with the power I currently have. I have taken a few people for rides that were pretty amazed. The beuty of this whole conversion is it is very stealthy. When you look at a 16v you are like "cool DOHC". When you look at the little 8v you think why waste your time. Until you take the non-believers for a ride. Long Live the 8 valve. Cheers...


----------



## kervin (Feb 24, 2001)

*Re: 1.8 8v head with a 2.0 bottom (vwjodi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vwjodi* »_ Techtonics 276 degree hydro cam.

Did you run any other cams with that set-up?


_Quote, originally posted by *vwjodi* »_At 10 degrees advanced timing my best was 124.5 hp at the wheels and 114 tqe. 

What rpm's were these peak figures reached?
Just wondering because your set-up is the same as mine but I'm running a smaller cam - 268


----------



## vwjodi (Mar 19, 2004)

When I built the engine I used the 276 right out of the box. Peak power was right around 6000 rpm. peak tqe was @ 4200 rpm. A friend of mine had the 268 first then went to the 276. He never dynoed it but there def. was a difference swapping out cams. TT goodies are the shiznit. Later... Jodi.


----------



## hennessey833 (Oct 15, 2002)

*Re: (vwjodi)*

I'm in the process of building this engine with an ABA, but I have a G60 head that I want to use. Would the comp. be unusually low because the head was made for supercharging? I herd that it could be like 8.5:1 and that it wouldn't be much more power than my stock 1.8.


----------



## ABA Scirocco (May 30, 2001)

*Re: (hennessey833)*


_Quote, originally posted by *hennessey833* »_I have a G60 head that I want to use. Would the comp. be unusually low because the head was made for supercharging

No, your compression ratio will be slightly more than 10:1 for a G60 head on an ABA block. The chamber volume of all 1.8L-8v heads is more or less the same, the compression ratio differences between the various 1.8V-8v engines can be attributed entirely to the differences in the pistons used.


----------



## hennessey833 (Oct 15, 2002)

*Re: (ABA Scirocco)*

thank you very much ABA scirrocco, that is exactly what I wanted to hear. I'm very happy now


----------



## ATS (Jan 19, 2002)

*Re: (hennessey833)*

I have a similar setup (3a/jh) and I get 102.5 Wheel HP with 121 Torque
Now I have NOTHING done on the head, ecept a G grin (mild cam)... so that give you and idea what power you got.
I am getting a head worked on and with 7mm sodium filled valves HD springs, titanium retainers and a 280, 3 way valve, and port and polish to match manifolds (intake/exhaust) the race shop tells me I will get 150-170HP when it is all done.. (will get a new dyno then.
cheers...


----------

